# Toilet Drain Distance from Wall?



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

You can get different toilets with different rough-in dimensions.

Standard is 12 - 1/2 " from the rough framing on the rear wall or 12" from the sheetrock

you can get 10" and 14" rough toilets too, but they are more spendy.

Also, make sure you are 15 1\2" MINIMUM in the clear from center on both sides of the toilet (from rough framing), otherwise it will be uncomfortably tight when using it. Thats a total of 30" in the clear after sheetrock with the toilet centered.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If it is a 12" rough toilet and you make it 13" from the framing (12 1/2" from the finished wall) you will be able to get one of those thin paint roller behind the tank when you paint. Also the extra 1/2" is good for a little fudge factor just in case...

Rege


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

RegeSullivan said:


> If it is a 12" rough toilet and you make it 13" from the framing (12 1/2" from the finished wall) you will be able to get one of those thin paint roller behind the tank when you paint. Also the extra 1/2" is good for a little fudge factor just in case...
> 
> Rege


That really depends on the toilet itself. They vary depending on which style you choose.

Check rough in specs on your specific toilet to be sure.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

*rudolph58*

if it is a 12" r.i.toilet than it is placed 12" from the framing(stud).


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry Rudolph58, but the rough-in measurement for a 12" rough toilet is 12" from the finished wall.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I just finished setting the toilets in the log house we're building. I didn't plan it this way, but the upscale toilets I bought have an adjustable rough-in. Never seen that before.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have *R.I.*over 500 floor mnt. toilets and unless spec.out differently,12" from a metal or wood stud to c/l of flange has is what 85% of lic.plmbers in the state of IL.set them at.Yes I make mistakes,but I guess we can't all be perfect like U.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

500 huh? You must be new to the trade. I have done that many in hotels. Not saying I am perfect, but in 35 years of being in the trade, I have had to move drain lines that other people installed incorrectly. What if the wall material isn't 1/2" wallboard? Lets also throw some tile on it. You need to know the finished wall measurement before installing the drain.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

I stand corrected,

_Personal attacks & profanity will not be tolerated _
_Moderator_


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

also u missed SPEC.OUT


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't miss the "spec out" since this tells you what distance the finished wall will be out from the studs. The rough-in for a 12" rough toilet is 12" from the finished wall. Glad 15% of IL plumbers are doing it correctly. Doubt that figure is correct either.


----------



## rudolph58 (Mar 11, 2009)

_Personal attacks & profanity will not be tolerated _
_Moderator_

_That's 2 in one day_


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW, you really get upset when you are wrong. Changing the subject and attacking doesn't change anything. You just continue to set toilets any way you want. I will continue to tell those requesting the proper way to do so, in this Forum, the way to do it and not need to force the tank against the wall and break the bowl.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

This is such a silly argument... Alan is right, it really depends on the toilet if you want an exact fit. I just checked the spec on two of Kohler's toilets, both 12" r.i. and one gave you an inch tolerance and the other 3/4". Both indicate 12" from the finished wall. The American Standard install guide clearly states in capital letters "THIS TOILET IS DESIGNED TO ROUGH-IN AT A MINIMUM DEMENSION OF 305mm (12") FROM THE FINISHED WALL TO THE C/L OF OUTLET." I believe Kohler has a similar section in their install guides.

Rege


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Amen.


----------



## plumbdoc (Dec 24, 2009)

*toilets*

Yes it is true most toilets have a fudge factor built in to them. One manufacture will say 12 " from finish and you set the flange at 12 1/2 on rough in. You come back and set the toilet and it has a 1/2"- 1 1/4" space behind tank. I guess you just need to read spec sheet careful. But in all reality it doesnt hurt to rough in at 13" i actually like that.


----------

